# Next-generation Mod:VOOPOO VINCI Mod



## VOOPOO (21/8/19)

Introducing the next BIG THING - VOOPOO VINCI mod. More intelligent. Small yet powerful - really big clouds as you get from a traditional bulky mod.
What can you expect?







Key Features:
1. Cozy draw activation and intelligent coil protection
2. E-liquid & nicsalt compatible and visible juice level
3. 2-week Usage record
Which of the above hits you the most? 

More about Voopoo Vinci Mod just visit:

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Safz_b (21/8/19)

1 2 and 3!!!!!

@VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/8/19)

Looks great, Love the display on a pod device and the fact that you would be able to adjust the power!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/8/19)

great looking device!


----------

